# Sheetz



## Chenoweth (Mar 19, 2018)

Who do I contact to bid on sheetz


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Drop plow, push snow, walk in, ask for money.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Chenoweth said:


> Who do I contact to bid on sheetz


You might want to start with a store manager. Like bidding any other franchise property. If they aren't the person to give contracts, they can give you the name and number of who does it. By the way, gas stations/convenience stores SUCK!!!


----------



## Chenoweth (Mar 19, 2018)

JustJeff said:


> You might want to start with a store manager. Like bidding any other franchise property. If they aren't the person to give contracts, they can give you the name and number of who does it. By the way, gas stations/convenience stores SUCK!!!


Ok nice to know that. So what is it with thwm. They don't pay. I know I do belks in front of a mall and they pay good but I am under a management companny called comande 7


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Because gas stations are almost always crowded as hell, an accident waiting to happen. Those damned tank covers make your plow trip every 3 seconds, and most gas stations are notorious for wanting a 3" trigger, which with all of their traffic makes terrible hard pack. I wouldn't plow a gas station for triple my normal earnings.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

JustJeff Nailed It..... But for four times the normal price ... go for it


----------



## Chenoweth (Mar 19, 2018)

I am more on mowing than plowing.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

In that case, you don't have to worry about grass clumping in a snowstorm


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Chenoweth said:


> I am more on mowing than plowing.


Plowsite or lawnsite?


----------



## Chenoweth (Mar 19, 2018)

I do some snow removal but mostly I mow grass weed eat trim bushes most gas stations go through a management companny. I do belks so they use
command 7. That's the management companny. I was wondering who sheetz use


----------

